# Hot Olives



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2011)

2 cups mixed green and black olives, drained
1 bay leaf, crumbled
1 sprig rosemary, chopped
½ teaspoon fennel seed
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 long strip orange zest
Olive Oil (Extra Virgin) for drizzling

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Layer two sheets of foil, each 18” long, on cookie sheet.  Place olives in the center.  Toss with the herbs and zest. Drizzle with EVOO. Seal to form a pouch and warm in oven for 15 minutes.  Serve hot!


----------

